# Stretch marks or back scratches? HELP!



## YoungLady (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm not familiar with weight training & need your HELP! My fiance lifts weights occasionally & recently had thin, red streaks on his upper back near his shoulders. He claims the marks were stretch marks from weight lifting. The marks appeared while I was out of town & looked like scratches on his back, although they weren't raised above the skin! I'm somewhat suspicious & don't know whether the marks were a result of weight lifting or perhaps infidelity! Also, can stretch marks disappear? Please help me determine whether my man has cheated on me or if I'm paranoid!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2003)

I get big marks on the shoulders when putting weight on them, i.e. using a front squat machine for my calf raises.

Do you put anything on your shoulders? I get the marks ONLY on those days.

As for the chest and biceps I also have stretch  marks, the stuff on my shoulders always heals over in a couple days. I dont think I get any on my back but if the machine is stretching the skin it can do it.

Do you believe him? Or do you feel like you have some reason to mistrust him? I would ask yourself that question, but there IS a fair to good chance it is weight training especially on machines.


----------



## blueboy (Aug 8, 2003)

I think you are being paranoid.  You know what a scratch looks like.  If it isn't a scratch, it was probably a mark from some equipment from your man busting his ass to look good for you when you return.


----------



## PB&J (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by blueboy *_
> I think you are being paranoid.  You know what a scratch looks like.  If it isn't a scratch, it was probably a mark from some equipment from your man busting his ass to look good for you when you return.



Exactly. What you could do Younglady is scratch him and compare!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2003)

They do kind of resemble a scratch, but they are rather thick and very red, I am going to be honest and say that it took me a couple weeks to figure it out. It seemed to start when I started getting heavier on the calf stuff, and generally I dont use that many machines but for calf work its pretty much a given 

I actually have a pic or two at home which I'll try to post later.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 8, 2003)

I'd say it depends on how high the marks are. If they are really close to the shoulder, I think you should give him the benefit of the doubt. I get marks all the time especially from the standing calf raise machine. That much weight can do it easily. 

Any lower than the shoulder or just below, I might be suspicious. However, if it were scratches, I think he would be smart enough to make damn sure you didn't see them.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 8, 2003)

He might be boinking the trainer.



J/K


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2003)

For someone to have stretch marks on their back they would have to be pretty damn big!


----------



## bludevil (Aug 8, 2003)

I get red marks on my shoulders from doing squats and using the leg press machine. Leaves marks on my shoulders for a couple of days then it goes away.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2003)

I get them from the Hack Squat machine.


----------



## Bubbathug (Aug 8, 2003)

I get marks along my back when doing bench work.  It is usually along my shouldr blades where they contact the bench.  They go away in a couple of days.  My girlfreind used to question me about them too because they do look like scratches but they are not raised and the skin is not broken.  I think he is being honest with you.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 8, 2003)

something smells fishy, usually if you are having these thoughts as an instinct, they are right. trust your instincts


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by YoungLady *_
> I'm not familiar with weight training & need your HELP! My fiance lifts weights occasionally & recently had thin, red streaks on his upper back near his shoulders. He claims the marks were stretch marks from weight lifting. The marks appeared while I was out of town & looked like scratches on his back, although they weren't raised above the skin! I'm somewhat suspicious & don't know whether the marks were a result of weight lifting or perhaps infidelity! Also, can stretch marks disappear? Please help me determine whether my man has cheated on me or if I'm paranoid!



Hmm. I like a mystery. The opeative clue here is this. Does he get those stretch marks when he goes to the gym and you are in town? To raise the suspicion of infidelity though makes me ask why you would even be inclined to think this in the first place - its not something most people would jump to as a possibilty unless there was other supporting evidence. Only you know the answer to that. 

The other thing you can consider as a posibility is that you did them youself just before you left and they did not show up right away.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Stretch marks or back scratches? HELP!*



> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> To raise the suspicion of infidelity though makes me ask why you would even be inclined to think this in the first place



Being the poster and subject are fiances, I would have to say there better be alot of trust there, or else its just not even close to time yet IMO. Perhaps I am one of the blind minions though, but yay or nay I dont think trust should have to be an issue.


----------

